# Free shipping on plants



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Sorry for the false advertisement... but I was looking for someone that offers this.

Every so often I see "free shipping in US" on aqua.bid, why don't more plant sellers offer this perk?

If you do know a plant seller that offers free shipping on plants, please share.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Actually, if you're already looking on Aquabid, you'll find a guy called "lotsoffish."
Pete ( lotsoffish ) very often offers free shipping, and he has quite a reputation for quality, service, and selection. 
If you order one of his famous "box-o-junk" mystery packages, ( not listed, you have to ask for them ) you will not be disappointed. He tends to positively STUFF his boxes-o-junk with all sorts of goodies, which includes plants aplenty and fish. Exactly what you'll get is a surprise, and he likes you to keep it secret, but often people remark that they were very happily surprised by what they got, and from what I gather, he always rewards customers who take a chance on a mystery box with something very, very nice. One guy mentioned that he was the first guy in town to get some species sent to him by Pete, and I know full well that he usually has all kinds of goodies simply not to be found anywhere else.

All that said, I've never ordered from him. I just sifted all of this from the AB forums. I do plan to make an order, though, just to see what all the fuss is about. You can of course order stuff specifically. If you should decide to give him a try, let me know how it went and what you got.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the seller if shipping is free. You can get a nice assortment (for instance this lottsoffish guy T.O.S. is reffering too). Shipping plants in normal weather isn't expensive at all. Many who do offer free shipping factor it in in their price just like the percentage paypal gets for transactions. But shipping should never cost more than $5.00 unless you are ordering a huge amount of plants (enough to fully stock a 40 gallon or more). This time of year they may charge for a cold pack also as plants ship better in cold weather than warm.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Aquabid was down when I checked a moment ago. I saw this guy Adrian, and he offers free shipping too. I requested some pics and he sent a link promptly. I initially inquired about Taiwan moss, and I noticed that he has weeping, creeping, and erect mosses. I sent another inquiry about the time it takes to ship and if he offers cold packs. If I do decide to take the aquabid plunge, wether through Pete or Adrian, I'll be sure to post my experience when and if I order.

C

Heres the link Adrian sent me.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thats some pretty stuff you found there....tempting! i may have to check this out too..lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I came here to ask if you could get on Aquabid, but apparently you can't either. I wasn't sure if it was down or if I had been banned. Some hacker has been messing with AB the last few days, and I guess he finally did some damage.
If any of you can get through, please say so.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm able to get through


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i can get on aquabid too


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oddsalt i dont see a "lotsoffish" in the plants section.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

This is what I want to achieve in different parts of my tank, but of course imagine my moss is as pretty as the taiwan moss pics. The driftwood is new so it hasn't attached itself yet, obviously. Christmas moss is out of season, go figure.

edit: that piece of dw is money. african rootwood i think. very dense and heavy. it's 7 1/2" wide and 4" tall, weighed in at 3 1/2lbs. Paid a buck and a quarter a pound.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> oddsalt i dont see a "lotsoffish" in the plants section.



i didnt either....but if you do a search you can find he has posts in the fish section....and if you have an account im sure you could contact him


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no lydia, i cant, i dont know how lol :withstup:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a bit of Christmas moss I can spare if you would like some. May not be as much as you want, but it does grow pretty well. I just gave some away to a buddy so I can't give you as much as I normally would. Just PM me Eurasian32.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

christmas moss and taiwan moss are the same plants, right?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

very very similiar

Simpte thanks for the notion. PM Sent


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They aren't really sure what christmas moss is (classification that is). Its still up in the air.


----------

